
Show HN: Together – Keep your kids and their grandparents connected - echamussy
https://www.togethervideoapp.com/
======
echamussy
Hi fellow hackers!

For the past 18 months I've been building "Together", a new kind of app that
allows children to play games and read stories with their grandparents in a
video call. I originally developed it for my own daughters and their
grandparents as a way for them to spend meaningful time together despite the
distance.

Given the situation with COVID-19 and so many grandparents isolated and
children potentially staying home I decided to make it completely free.
Hopefully it becomes useful to some of you.

If you have a chance to try it please send me your feedback! Thanks and stay
safe!

